# CHINO PLANES OF FAME MAY 17-18, 2008



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 10, 2008)

Always a great airshow - putting it out for all. Maybe someday a bunch of us could meet up there!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 10, 2008)

Our members from Canada have no excuse not to attend. The value of the Canadian dollar is high enough, that no one can plead "no money".

We need members from Europe to also come out, and spend some Euro's!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd love to attend. I just need to get a "hop" from one coast to the
other....

Charles


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Would love to go but at as of right now Im already trying to go to two airshows. One is of course the week of the EAA. The other is Thunder over Michigan. Main theme of Michigan is on Heavy bombers and the P-47 Thunderbolt. Link below on the list of aircraft so far that are going to attend.

Chrysler Jeep Superstores Thunder Over Michigan - Air Show - Yankee Air Museum


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

Micdrow, I love Thunder over Michigan. I went in 2005 for the B017 gathering and again in 2006 with my father for the BoB show. Mr Walsh and his son does a wonderful job. Grab get a seat in the photo pit, it is the only way to go. If I go, I will buy you a cold one.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll be there at Chino, likely on Saturday. It's an awesome show. I have gone the last 2 years and vowed to never miss that one since.


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

Evanglider, would it be worth a trip out there with my little 300 mm lens? 

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I would venture to guess it would still be worth it. I shot the first year with an 80-400, second with the 50-500. But there are still plenty of shots that are do-able with the 300mm.


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

I would love to make it up there. The P-26 is one I would love to see flying. 

DBII


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree would like to get the P26 notch on my belt along with the P35


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 11, 2008)

DBII said:


> Micdrow, I love Thunder over Michigan. I went in 2005 for the B017 gathering and again in 2006 with my father for the BoB show. Mr Walsh and his son does a wonderful job. Grab get a seat in the photo pit, it is the only way to go. If I go, I will buy you a cold one.
> 
> DBII




Thanks DBII, appreciate that, still trying to talk my wife into it. It would be my first Thunder over Michigan so any hot tips work about the place would be great.

Thanks again Paul


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

You can pay extra for a photo pass and a little more for the photo pit. The pass will get you in before the general admission. It is a great time to take pictures. They moved the photo pit last year. I believe that it is at the end of the flight light where the plans turn on the runway. Their website will have information. If you can get there the Friday before, you can pay a little fee and hang out and watch the planes fly in and several of the acts practice. The pilots put on a better show friday than the weekend. Sorry I do not remember the names but the Mig pilot and the A-10 pilots where flying crazy. The Mig made several high speed passes. They even had free beer in the photo pit! My kind of airshow. 

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool DBII

The biggest thing I was wondering is if you can actually get up and personal to look at the aircraft like at the EAA. I was hoping to get some detail shots of some of the aircraft.


----------



## DBII (Feb 11, 2008)

You can touch them and people sit under the bombers. It will be fun. I will post some for you to see how close you can get

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Very cool, biggest thing I have to do is talk my wife into it. Ive seen most of the aircraft and touched them at the EAA airventure. I would love to climb inside the Memphis Bell if they allow tours. Ive been inside the Lancaster thats coming.


----------



## DBII (Feb 12, 2008)

You should be able to get inside one of the B-17s. It is a bargin at $5.00. Over the years I have been inside just every type flying stateside except the 
A-20. If the Bell does not have tours one of the others will. The CAF's B-24 was open last year when it was in Houston. I think the Thunderbird will be there again this year and they have tours. I hope you get to go.

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2008)

DBII said:


> You should be able to get inside one of the B-17s. It is a bargin at $5.00. Over the years I have been inside just every type flying stateside except the
> A-20. If the Bell does not have tours one of the others will. The CAF's B-24 was open last year when it was in Houston. I think the Thunderbird will be there again this year and they have tours. I hope you get to go.
> 
> DBII



Thanks BII,

Like you Ive been inside multiple B-17's, B-25's and a Lancaster and B-24. Ive just never been inside of a B-17F. 

Thanks again for the info


----------



## DBII (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it an F model or a G made up like an F? Either way it is a good looking plane. There are normaly several reinactors in 8th AF uniforms hanging around it in the mornings. It makes for nice pictures. Have you made it inside of FiFi? I was surprised how large it is.

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 14, 2008)

DBII said:


> Is it an F model or a G made up like an F? Either way it is a good looking plane. There are normaly several reinactors in 8th AF uniforms hanging around it in the mornings. It makes for nice pictures. Have you made it inside of FiFi? I was surprised how large it is.
> 
> DBII



Ive seen her a few times from the outside but never on the inside. The one year I was going to was the year that she ended up being grounded and has not flown since. Some day I will get inside her.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

Micdrow said:


> Very cool, biggest thing I have to do is talk my wife into it. Ive seen most of the aircraft and touched them at the EAA airventure. I would love to climb inside the Memphis Bell if they allow tours. Ive been inside the Lancaster thats coming.


yes the Memphis Belle allows tours at least it has at our AirShow and Geneseo speakinfg of Geneseo this year they plan to have at least 7 P 40's


----------



## DBII (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm drooling. Is that up in Canada? Sorry, I have been all over Europe but never been up your way. I hear it is wonderful.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

DBII said:


> I'm drooling. Is that up in Canada? Sorry, I have been all over Europe but never been up your way. I hear it is wonderful.


Geneseo is near Rochester NY


----------



## DBII (Feb 14, 2008)

A cowork keeps telling me to go up there. Once I hit the lotto...

DBII


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

DBII said:


> A cowork keeps telling me to go up there. Once I hit the lotto...
> 
> DBII


same here brother with my finances I have a travelling radius measured in feet


----------



## DBII (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish the Wings over Houston would get creative and bring in several P40s, P51s, anything. The show is stale and they rarely bring in anything new. I am trying to go a trip every other year. 


dbII


----------



## davparlr (Feb 15, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Always a great airshow - putting it out for all. Maybe someday a bunch of us could meet up there!



I would love to come. I think I will put it on my calendar. I will need info like is it really crowded, and when is the best time to show up, parking?, etc. Saturday would be the day I could attend. I would feel honored to meet any of the forum guys.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2008)

After putting this info out I realized the dates - my wife is due with our second on the 15th. Maybe next year for me...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 15, 2008)

Bummer Joe. I'll be there to capture the action.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> After putting this info out I realized the dates - my wife is due with our second on the 15th. Maybe next year for me...



Premature congrats to you and your wife Joe.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Paul!


----------



## davparlr (Feb 16, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> After putting this info out I realized the dates - my wife is due with our second on the 15th. Maybe next year for me...



I suspect you would have a difficult time talking your way out of that! Congrats.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Dave - yea, travel will be a bit much for a while!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats Joe. Now little Audie will have a playmate, or a punching bag.  Sometimes it's both with my 2.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2008)

I hear Eric - getting prepared for both....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 16, 2008)

You might want to find a black and white striped shirt and a whistle.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## pbfoot (Feb 16, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> After putting this info out I realized the dates - my wife is due with our second on the 15th. Maybe next year for me...


You gotta teach the women about your priorities8)


----------



## Jeff hawkins (Jul 10, 2011)

I volunteered at Planes of Fame, Minnesota till it closed and the late Mr. Robert Pond moved all his planes to California. That place was the best 8 years of my life, getting a chance to fly in 23 wonderful WWII trainers, fighters and bombers!!!! god I miss that place

better when you can ride in em

when I was at POF you can get real up close and if you volunteer you can ride them


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2011)

I have seen Bob's museum in Palm Springs. Quite a collection.


----------

